# adding/creating a photo gallery



## affleckneedshelp (Mar 17, 2009)

hello. i'm trying to add a photo gallery to my website. i don't have fireworks, so i created a gallery on photoshop elements. i then moved the folder that photoshop made for the photo gallery, to my root folder in dreamweaver. when i tried to open the 'index' page (this is the name that photoshop gave to the photo gallery, it's not actually the index page of my website) it says: 

// Provide alternate content for browsers that do not support scripting // or for those that have scripting disabled. Sorry, this photo gallery requires that scripting be enabled on your web browser and that the Macromedia Flash Player be installed. Download the Macromedia Flash Player 

so then i downloaded the macromedia flash player. as well i double checked that javascript was enabled on my web browser. then i tried opening the index page again and it came up with the same message.

first time doing anything like this. just wondering if there is any way i can make a photo gallery on dreamweaver. it doesn't have to be fancy. if there is some way i can do thumbnails and just have the pictures display through this method, i'd be perfectly happy.

anyone wanna help an amateur?


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

You have a couple of options

1: If you are using DW CS3 (may be available in earlier versions) select new html page from sample and there are several image pages available including slideshows etc.

2: Get a gallery template from one of the template sites (free or paid)

3: Code it from scratch and use it as a way to learn html, css etc.

4: Get one of the gallery scripts from *here*.

5: Get a gallery generation programme (which is what I do). I use *Arles* which is a fully functional download just has a powered by Arles if you don't pay for it.

6: Persevere with Elements do a search on Google to see if anyone has a similar problem.

There are probably a few others too but these are my initial thoughts.


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi. You might want to have a look at this tutorial I wrote on creating CSS galleries.

As far as creating thumbnails, I just use image faststone viewer.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

How about linking to a Picasa Web Album from your web page ???
Slide Show or Thumbnail viewing available ... Private or Public.
http://picasa.google.com/features.html#utm_medium=embed&utm_source=pwalogin

Sample Slide Show .. http://picasaweb.google.com/1958ahs/SBD?authkey=HIwigW1uNPc#slideshow
Sample as Thumbnails ... http://picasaweb.google.com/1958ahs/SBD?authkey=HIwigW1uNPc#


----------



## affleckneedshelp (Mar 17, 2009)

thanks a million! you guys are awesome


----------



## affleckneedshelp (Mar 17, 2009)

i'm trying the arles approach. once it created the html document, i opened it up in dreamweaver and previewed in browser...everything worked fine. i should mention that i chose to use the "popup style" for my index page. all the popups were functioning.

then i copied the html and pasted it into my webpage... i fixed all the broken links and attached the needed css sheet. when i tried to preview it in my browser, however, none of the popups would work. i know there's probably something i'm missing, maybe a javascript or something, but i have never worked with those and have no idea where to begin.

don't know if this will make a difference but here is a sample of the code:

[TD][IMG alt="weighing.jpg"]thumbnails/tnweighing.jpg[/IMG][/TD]

any ideas?


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

There are several ways to achieve what you want. I suspect that the way you have chosen is not ideal.

These are a couple of ways

1: Is to create a template of your webpage and tell Arles to use that. This is what I do. Basically a template as far as Arles is concerned is a blank page waiting to have the content added. You set the template in 'Edit' 'Html options'. This is probably the easiest way for you.

2: Create the Arles gallery and then copy everything from within the body tags to your own page and then everything different from the head tags to your page. Make sure you keep all the paths the same.

There is a really helpful Arles forum that may be a better source of help going forward. It is *here*.


----------

